# Helix 7 si



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Has anyone used the helix 7 si? It’s on sale and just looking at if it’s worth the price? Are there better value si finders than the helix?


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Huck I have the Helix 7 G2N SI and I think its a good unit for the money. The SI is not as clear as I would like but I did research just a bit and it looks like the Mega is the next step up with a more clear picture of bottom structure. Originally HB only sold the Mega on the 10 and 12 inch Helix but I did see I believe in Cabelas the now sell it in the 9 inch on sale now at $1300. I would highly suggest saving up and going with the Mega. 

I will be getting the new 9 inch Mega SI as my main sonar and move the 7 inch to the front of the boat with my trolling motor US2 transducer. I will lose my SI but It is still linkable to the rest of my electronics


----------



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

I like mine for the money well worth it. I use si on inland lakes and I like it


----------

